# Ibanez 8-string Classical Nylon String to be released - $650



## Khoi (Jan 22, 2014)

In case anyone isn't monitoring the Ibanez NAMM 2014 thread, Ibanez is releasing a $650 8-string nylon string.

  

You can see the full catalog here: http://imgur.com/a/gN1SJ#0


----------



## HurrDurr (Jan 22, 2014)

OH... MY... GOD...


----------



## asher (Jan 22, 2014)

D:


----------



## shupe13 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is awesome.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2014)

Where do I preorder?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 22, 2014)

Bricks have been shat, money has been set aside. Looks like I'm buying an Ibby this year.

Guessing 27" scale?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2014)

Link = 404 error


----------



## Philligan (Jan 22, 2014)

That is awesome. Now I have to choose between one of these or Ibby's steel string 7 acoustic.


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have a physical need for that 8.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 22, 2014)

Also, time for everyone to watch this.


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 22, 2014)

Link doesn't work D:


----------



## cip 123 (Jan 22, 2014)

Philligan said:


> Also, time for everyone to watch this.




Javier is the reason I got an 8, every time I see him play this stuff I start fingerpicking my 8....and fail.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 22, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Link = 404 error





jeleopard said:


> Link doesn't work D:



this guy reuploaded in the ibanez thread 



717ctsjz said:


> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/32271637/Ibanez2014.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to save it


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Malkav (Jan 22, 2014)

WOAH :O


----------



## darren (Jan 22, 2014)

OMG, i've wanted a nylon 7 for ages! That looks really nice!


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2014)

Where the f--l were these when I needed one! And that price, holy balls!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2014)

I got a good deal on my nylon 7 apparently. ($450 on the Craigslist)


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Jan 22, 2014)

That is really, really awesome.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 22, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I got a good deal on my nylon 7 apparently. ($450 on the Craigslist)



When I lived in Austin I searched everywhere for one, even going as far as to schedule appointments with the fancy-ass classical guitar dealers just to _talk_ about the possibility of finding one. Less than a grand is a deal no matter how you slice it, given the essential rarity of these things.


----------



## skeels (Jan 22, 2014)

Holy moly....


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Jan 22, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> this guy reuploaded in the ibanez thread



it's not working either, generates too much traffic and it has been disabled. Any other links?


----------



## Khoi (Jan 22, 2014)

Just uploaded jpeg version onto imgur, as I knew their Dropbox was going to get slammed


Ibanez 2014 Catalog - Imgur


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2014)

The 8 doesn't look longer than the 6 to me.


----------



## mnemonic (Jan 22, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> The 8 doesn't look longer than the 6 to me.



Unless the pictures were taken at different angles, it actually looks shorter scale than the 6


----------



## Khoi (Jan 22, 2014)

and here's the New for 2014 catalog: 

Ibanez Catalog - New for 2014 - Imgur


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 22, 2014)

Since no one answered in the Ibby thread: dumb question but would you tune this as an electric 8?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 22, 2014)

If you wanted to. I'll be tuning it to standard + one additional high and low string each, then dropping the entire tuning as needed to accommodate the scale length. I'm guessing that'll mean ADGCFADG, but I need to find out what the scale length is to know for sure.


----------



## 8StringX (Jan 22, 2014)

mnemonic said:


> Unless the pictures were taken at different angles, it actually looks shorter scale than the 6



It probably just appears smaller because they had to shrink the image slightly to accommodate for a longer scale length.


----------



## shawnperolis (Jan 22, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> If you wanted to. I'll be tuning it to standard + one additional high and low string each, then dropping the entire tuning as needed to accommodate the scale length. I'm guessing that'll mean ADGCFADG, but I need to find out what the scale length is to know for sure.



Pardon my ignorance... But would nylon strings stretch better before breaking? I have some on my ukulele and they just seem like they'd be less prone to snapping, so the high A could be totally possible? 

Or am I just making that up?


----------



## celticelk (Jan 22, 2014)

OK, I'm definitely buying a nylon 7 this year. Well played, Ibanez!

Guess we can cancel those plans to lobby Rondo for nylon ERGs. =)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 22, 2014)

Nylons yes... Steel...?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 22, 2014)

shawnperolis said:


> Pardon my ignorance... But would nylon strings stretch better before breaking? I have some on my ukulele and they just seem like they'd be less prone to snapping, so the high A could be totally possible?
> 
> Or am I just making that up?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ja...on-strings-tuning-above-e4-great-results.html

Some answers there. Long story short A4 at 25.5" is still very much pushing your luck. It can be done with special carbon strings but those carry their own issues. Guitars designed for A4 tuning are typically built to 24.2" scale or shorter, so it's a similar situation to electrics.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 22, 2014)

I need it. The 8 and the 7.

I was hoping for an acoustic 7 or 8, but classical will certainly do... especially at that price!


----------



## Danukenator (Jan 22, 2014)

Sold!


----------



## jonajon91 (Jan 22, 2014)

I think that extended range classical guitars are tuned differently to metal ERGs. Usually they go e-B-G-D-A-E then with tones below - D - C. I'm not sure that this is whats going to happen with these though.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 23, 2014)

:O


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, usually classical ERGs just add additional strings one step lower. So this would be D and C below the E (as jonajon91 said). But, depending on the scale length, you could do whatever you wanted. My guess is that this is the same scale length as the 6, given the expectation of a low D and C. I may get one of these, but I'm going to want to tune it to standard. I haven't the time to learn my way around on a drastically new tuning.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 23, 2014)

Depends on who they're trying to market this to. If they're trying to corner the market on electric guitarists seeking nylon ERGs, which seems like the most likely answer to me, then you're got a different set of tunings in mind than what would be considered if they were targeting the classical crowd.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 23, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> Depends on who they're trying to market this to. If they're trying to corner the market on electric guitarists seeking nylon ERGs, which seems like the most likely answer to me...



Let's just stop there and hope...


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jan 23, 2014)

HNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG...


----------



## ElRay (Jan 23, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, usually classical ERGs just add additional strings one step lower. So this would be D and C below the E (as jonajon91 said). But, depending on the scale length, you could do whatever you wanted.


I would definitely go with a D lower than the Low E on a seven, and if I went the 8 route, I'd likely start with the A below that. That would give me two sets of root-5th-octave and be easiest to incorporate into existing works.

The problem comes that they're acoustic instruments. I'd be worried about the volume of the lower notes. I'm not even sure if that low A would sound well.

The other concern is the neck width at the nut. If they keep typical Classical string spacing, the nut width will be about 2.8".

Anybody know in what tunning these will ship or how wide they are at the nut?

Ray


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 23, 2014)

ElRay said:


> The problem comes that they're acoustic instruments. I'd be worried about the volume of the lower notes. I'm not even sure if that low A would sound well.



Pretty much this.

The lowest resonance in a traditional classical guitar tends to be somewhere around 100-120Hz. Below that frequency the body of the guitar essentially acts as a high-pass filter. At A1 and below, you start experiencing a situation where not only the fundamental, but the first harmonic is likely below the guitar's natural resonance frequencies.

Perhaps they've built it with this in mind. I don't know. At a quick glance, that doesn't appear to be the case. If you want a taste of what to expect when tuning low on such a guitar, find a small-body acoustic bass and play around with it for a while.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 23, 2014)

^ This is what I expected when I got my Bartolex. 27.5" scale but stilll...The low A is perfectly loud (acoustically). I was fairly surprised. The same string sounds well in F# even so I expect with a thicker gauge it would be just fine. 
This is however of course HIGHLY dependent on the instrument, when it comes to acoustics.


----------



## XEN (Jan 23, 2014)

That's it. Ibanez wins.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 23, 2014)

ran across this guy on Youtube, he's incredible. How an 8-string should be!

he tunes: (low to high) A C# E A D F# B E

Great explanation for needing/using an 8-string classical: 

"Hi, Originally, i wanted an 8-string so i could arrange pieces a little better for my duo. With two six-strings, there were too many instances of bass lines being bumped up an octave, and running into other voices as a result. The music sounded a little cluttered, especially Bach. The 8-string really solved this problem. I chose an 8 string because i wanted to be able to reach all the strings easily, and i like even numbers. I may try 10 one day, but i'm pretty happy with 8."


----------



## celticelk (Jan 23, 2014)

Product pages are up on the Ibanez site. Both the 7 and 8 are 650 mm scale.


----------



## Altar (Jan 23, 2014)

WANT!!!!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 24, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Product pages are up on the Ibanez site. Both the 7 and 8 are 650 mm scale.



This pleases me


----------



## Ethenmar (Jan 24, 2014)

Narciso Yepes, 10 string classical guitar.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh my god, am I actually considering purchasing a new guitar?!? That 8 string classical looks like my next guitar.


----------



## The Reverend (Jan 24, 2014)

Tom Drinkwater said:


> Oh my god, am I actually considering purchasing a new guitar?!? That 8 string classical looks like my next guitar.



You know it's legit when Tom is going to _buy_ a guitar.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 24, 2014)

Ethenmar said:


> Narciso Yepes, 10 string classical guitar.



Yepes was more interested in resonance than extending range. Only one string in Yepes tuning is below the low E, and it's tuned to D. The others are A#, G#, and F# above low E.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## smeat (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you, based god.

EDIT: AND IT'S SPRUCE, TOO


----------



## celticelk (Jan 24, 2014)

zZounds has the product page up now: Ibanez G208C Classical Guitar, 8-String (with Case) at zZounds. Expected in stock on 2/14. The specs list the tuning as BDEADGBE.


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 24, 2014)

I think Ibanez "won" NAMM by releasing the 7 and 8 string classical guitars. Now there is an affordable way for guitarists from all genres to try out a 7 string or 8 string classical guitar. The fact Ibanez has put their name behind the instrument is helpful too.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 25, 2014)

Ordered one... I cancelled my order for my AEL207E... Where do you get big ass nylon strings big enough for E1?


----------



## sevenstringj (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## celticelk (Jan 25, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Ordered one... I cancelled my order for my AEL207E... Where do you get big ass nylon strings big enough for E1?



Special guitars - Strings Savarez Music -

Look under the section for guitar with additional basses. Those strings are produced for guitars at the same scale length as the new Ibanez classicals, so they should just slot in with no problem. (IIRC, Savarez is the brand Ibanez is using for stock strings on these models as well.)


----------



## ElRay (Jan 26, 2014)

celticelk said:


> zZounds has the product page up now: Ibanez G208C Classical Guitar, 8-String (with Case) at zZounds. Expected in stock on 2/14. The specs list the tuning as BDEADGBE.



No mention of the nut width. 

Ray


----------



## celticelk (Jan 26, 2014)

ElRay said:


> No mention of the nut width.



It's on the Ibanez product page: 70.4 mm. Acoustics Classical - G208CWC | Ibanez guitars


----------



## ElRay (Jan 27, 2014)

celticelk said:


> It's on the Ibanez product page: 70.4 mm. Acoustics Classical - G208CWC | Ibanez guitars



2.77" ~ 0.36" string to string - about the same as a typical Classical. 
Same ballpark for the 7 string  

Ray


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 27, 2014)

I clicked the additional basses link. That page looks like Greek to me.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 27, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I clicked the additional basses link. That page looks like Greek to me.



Buy this string: Savarez 5213R 13th string (E) - standard tension, Single String [5213R]


----------



## samthebrutal (Jan 27, 2014)

Hell Yeah!


----------



## Given To Fly (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is a link to the string set I put together and use with my 7 string classical guitars:

Custom Customer Concoction | GoldinSilver 7 String Set | Strings By Mail

I use the Hannabach Goldin set because its the best set of strings I've ever played.  For the 7th I use the 9th string from a Hannabach Silver Special 10 string set which is equivalent to a .53 gauge wound string. D'Addario makes a .54 single wound string as well. All the strings are Medium tension. I should also mention that the Goldin set uses carbon strings rather than nylon which is one reason they cost more. I like carbon strings over nylon strings but some people are the exact opposite; each material has its own unique tonal properties.

For an 8th string I would go with the 10th string from a Hannabach Silver Special High Tension (Black) 10 string set.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 28, 2014)

celticelk said:


> Buy this string: Savarez 5213R 13th string (E) - standard tension, Single String [5213R]



Thanks! How do you read those numbers btw?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 28, 2014)

Just when I thought the TAM100 had my money... Damn it, I need another job!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 28, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Ordered one... I cancelled my order for my AEL207E... Where do you get big ass nylon strings big enough for E1?



D'addario go down to .060 singles which is enough for a good G or A, LaBella sell a .070 and an .080 if I remember rightly. Both companies have trebles capable of high A also (rectified nylons sub .020)


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 24, 2014)

When are these things gonna ship? I'm getting antsy...


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 24, 2014)

God, if I had the money I would probably buy that whole catalog! lol 

So many beautiful guitars... awesome stuff. 

Regarding the acoustics, I would totally buy the 7 and the 8 version and try to play some Choro stuff with them (7 string acoustic nylons are fairly popular here). The tuning sometimes has a low C, a low B or A depending on the player. I would love to try some Flamenco stuff with them as well.

Ibanez rules, that's all.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Feb 24, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> When are these things gonna ship? I'm getting antsy...



Only site I can find listing a date right now is MF (3/14), not sure how much I trust that.


----------



## Dyingsea (Feb 24, 2014)

I would advise everyone to be cognizant of the nature of nylon strings before getting all excited about a factory made 8 string just because it has more strings and are expecting to tune it like an electric and F# it. Preface - I used to own a luthier made concert classical 8 string and it was my primary classical for years during my studies. I tuned my 8 string low to high ADEADGBE. I used a 70 gauge for a while for the low A before switching to a 60. The 70 gauge was pure mud to my ears. Classicals are inherently sonorous and deeper sounding for the most part so you're fighting a bit of the character of the instrument and string. I later switched to a 60 to bring a bit more clarity out with the thinner gauge which it did a bit. The lower register will always be a bit loose as nylon just doesn't have much tension. I messed around with different gauges and even tried to go lower at times but honestly I think a low A is about the lowest one can expect for a standard 650mm scale classical.


----------



## shanerct (Feb 24, 2014)

Pre-ordered mine!  thinking of going Low to High A-C#-E-A-D-F#-B-E. Been listening to Drew Henderson alot on his youtube vids. The man makes his guitar sing.


----------



## Svava (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't wait till someone has this thing in hand to vouch for quality.

I may get one xD


----------



## Given To Fly (Feb 24, 2014)

Dyingsea said:


> I would advise everyone to be cognizant of the nature of nylon strings before getting all excited about a factory made 8 string just because it has more strings and are expecting to tune it like an electric and F# it. Preface - I used to own a luthier made concert classical 8 string and it was my primary classical for years during my studies. I tuned my 8 string low to high ADEADGBE. I used a 70 gauge for a while for the low A before switching to a 60. The 70 gauge was pure mud to my ears. Classicals are inherently sonorous and deeper sounding for the most part so you're fighting a bit of the character of the instrument and string. I later switched to a 60 to bring a bit more clarity out with the thinner gauge which it did a bit. The lower register will always be a bit loose as nylon just doesn't have much tension. I messed around with different gauges and even tried to go lower at times but honestly I think a low A is about the lowest one can expect for a standard 650mm scale classical.



What you said needed to be said because its true. Classical guitars are a whole different beast. I'm glad there is an option for classical guitarists to at least experience a 7 string/8 string classical guitar with little financial risk in case they don't like it. Classical guitarists are very "risk averse" when it comes to things like this, or at least the ones I know seem to be.


----------



## LordCashew (Feb 24, 2014)

Dyingsea said:


> I would advise everyone to be cognizant of the nature of nylon strings before getting all excited about a factory made 8 string just because it has more strings and are expecting to tune it like an electric and F# it. Preface - I used to own a luthier made concert classical 8 string and it was my primary classical for years during my studies. I tuned my 8 string low to high ADEADGBE. I used a 70 gauge for a while for the low A before switching to a 60. The 70 gauge was pure mud to my ears. Classicals are inherently sonorous and deeper sounding for the most part so you're fighting a bit of the character of the instrument and string. I later switched to a 60 to bring a bit more clarity out with the thinner gauge which it did a bit. The lower register will always be a bit loose as nylon just doesn't have much tension. I messed around with different gauges and even tried to go lower at times but honestly I think a low A is about the lowest one can expect for a standard 650mm scale classical.



I have a low A on my seven with a D'addario 60. I think that's about the limit for my instrument as well. I do know I guy who can get a nice open G, but that's with an extension and his guitar is seriously expensive!

If this one could pull off an acoustic low G I'd buy it in a heartbeat and tune it GADADGBE for Bach. But at $650 I'm kind of doubting it will be adequate for classical concert situations.


----------



## Ajb667 (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm not sure if I should get this right away, or wait to see if Agile decides to make the 8 string steel strings.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 25, 2014)

Im getting both...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Feb 25, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> Only site I can find listing a date right now is MF (3/14), not sure how much I trust that.



Damn really? I had seen an estimate before of 2/14... Seems like it got pushed back... That sucks. Maybe the pre-orders came in heavier than expected...


----------



## Ajb667 (Feb 25, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Damn really? I had seen an estimate before of 2/14... Seems like it got pushed back... That sucks. Maybe the pre-orders came in heavier than expected...


 You'd think Ibanez would have learned how we crap ourselves over these things by now


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Feb 25, 2014)

Javier is awesome but if you want to see out some really good 8 string classical playing check out Paul Galbraith or the Brazilian Guitar Quartet (with or without Paul Galbraith). I had the good fortune of watching the quartet at The Barns at Wolf Trap about a decade ago and I haven't been the same since. Simply amazing players. 8 string nylons are certainly not the same thing as an 8 string electric but I have no doubts that you guys that pick up the new Ibanez will still have a blast on it.


----------



## Orgalmer (Feb 25, 2014)

I want one of these so bad. Does anyone know if these will be shipped over to Australia?


----------



## Hallic (Mar 13, 2014)

When will these be availible?


----------



## jsl2h90 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just returned my 6 string cordoba for one of these at my local guitar center. As much as I hate to give them my money, GC seems to be the first to have it in stock and I need it for class. I'm supposed to pick mine up in 1 week... stoked!


Hallic said:


> When will these be availible?


This says tomorrow. And then of course shipping would be a factor.

http://www.guitarcenter.com/Ibanez-...l-Acoustic-8-String-Guitar-J02813-i3442363.gc


----------



## trayenshreds (Mar 13, 2014)

Ordering one. No if's, and's or butt's


----------



## Explorer (Mar 14, 2014)

I own one of the Ibanez acoustic steel-string 7s, and the intonation on it stock was *horrible*. I paid my set-up technician to fill the original route and to route a new saddle slot, and that thing had to move back at least a quarter inch. 

I've picked up a few classicals made by companies which don't specialize in such instruments, and intonation is pretty much a crap shoot. 

At some point, if my local GC is stocking them, I'll take my Turbo Tuner in to see if there are any problems. I'll be interested in reviews which examine the 12th-fret intonation....


----------



## tastehbacon (Mar 14, 2014)

I need this now...


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 14, 2014)

I talked to my Sweetwater rep and he told me that the guitar was going to be in yesterday and that mine would ship soon thereafter... I'm wondering if maybe they miscalculated. I haven't received any notification that it went out. Musician's Friend even pushed their date back 10 days... First it was Valentine's Day... Then today... Now another week and a half... Stop playing with my emotions!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 14, 2014)

jsl2h90 said:


> This says tomorrow.


Not anymore 

You guys should know better than to trust those dates by now, much less depend on them. What's the saying? Not Available, Maybe May?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm never gonna get it... :-(

I kinda want one of those singlecut BTBs too


----------



## shanerct (Mar 21, 2014)

I want it now!!! My Sweetwater rep doesnt know when they are getting them in either...


----------



## ck3 (Mar 21, 2014)

celticelk said:


> zZounds has the product page up now: Ibanez G208C Classical Guitar, 8-String (with Case) at zZounds. Expected in stock on 2/14. The specs list the tuning as BDEADGBE.



Thanks, I was curious about the stock tuning and thinking/hoping it would differ from that of an 8-string electric given the scale.


----------



## HexaneLake (Mar 23, 2014)

Actually look pretty nice....no* I cant *


----------



## crg123 (Mar 23, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I've picked up a few classicals made by companies which don't specialize in such instruments, and intonation is pretty much a crap shoot.
> 
> At some point, if my local GC is stocking them, I'll take my Turbo Tuner in to see if there are any problems. I'll be interested in reviews which examine the 12th-fret intonation....



I'd be really interested in this. Im also curious if a 25.5 would work for low E on a classical (intonation reasons and tension) I know people do it with 25.5 electrics but I wasn't sure if this could be done since this wouldn't have a truss rod and the bridge isn't nearly as adjustable.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 23, 2014)

wootsmitty said:


> Actually look pretty nice....no* I cant *



You've got plenty of time to save... MF now says mid May, zZounds says July


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 24, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> I'm never gonna get it... :-(



You know what you should do is to contact Kurt and see if Rondo could make us a steel stringed acoustic with a cutaway. That would be awesome!


----------



## Explorer (Mar 24, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> You know what you should do is to contact Kurt and see if Rondo could make us a steel stringed acoustic with a cutaway. That would be awesome!



I had assumed that the proposed Agile 8-string steel-string would have a cutaway, but can't remember where that topic is located now....


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

it is unfortunate that they do not have a flamenco 8 string, but it is nice to see they have a classical, maybe they will make a flamenco i hope


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 24, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> You know what you should do is to contact Kurt and see if Rondo could make us a steel stringed acoustic with a cutaway. That would be awesome!


Iseewhatyourdidthere


----------



## LordCashew (Mar 24, 2014)

crg123 said:


> Im also curious if a 25.5 would work for low E on a classical (intonation reasons and tension).



Intonation and tension? Probably possible or at least passable with the right string. (There are low E strings manufactured for 13-string classicals IIRC.)

Good acoustic projection of a note that low, at an even volume with the rest of the instrument? Highly doubtful, especially at this price point.


----------



## Kemper_temper (Mar 24, 2014)

I think so, classicals are much tigher in general, so with 8 strings I think the pull would be really ok with the tension...

do you think they would need a truss rod like they do in the 8 strings, I think its like a double truss rod for Ibanez?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Mar 24, 2014)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Intonation and tension? Probably possible or at least passable with the right string. (There are low E strings manufactured for 13-string classicals IIRC.)
> 
> Good acoustic projection of a note that low, at an even volume with the rest of the instrument? Highly doubtful, especially at this price point.



A low E string on a classical tends to have a fairly long scale through one means or another, depending on the exact type in question. A 13 string would typically add string length behind the nut (the bottom ~6 strings are mostly for resonance/playing open), so the lowest string would have a scale around 30" or even longer. Even so, the bridge would be placed in a manner that permits proper intonation for the intended strings and tuning. I doubt this model would intonate well below low B without a new bridge.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 24, 2014)

Explorer said:


> I had assumed that the proposed Agile 8-string steel-string would have a cutaway, but can't remember where that topic is located now....



Yeah, that was just some incredibly dry humor not coming across on the internet well.  I practically have that thread memorized, and I now wear a small picture of Konfyouzd, Our Savior, around my neck. All praise he who brought us the Agile 8!


----------



## Given To Fly (Mar 25, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> Iseewhatyourdidthere



No, no...This:


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 25, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that was just some incredibly dry humor not coming across on the internet well.  I practically have that thread memorized, and I now wear a small picture of Konfyouzd, Our Savior, around my neck. All praise he who brought us the Agile 8!


Is Konfyouzd the second coming of Djesus? Our new prophet and son of Djod? Praise be unto Djod! Praise be unto Konfyouzd!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Mar 28, 2014)

So... Did anyone get one yet? Someone in here said that they were supposed to have one weeks ago. Did that happen? My Sweetwater rep says next week... Musicians friend says middle of May...


----------



## Vanzeplica (Apr 4, 2014)

25.5 inch scale length.

Nope


----------



## tastehbacon (Apr 7, 2014)

Did these come out yet or..?


----------



## InfinityCollision (Apr 7, 2014)

No.


----------



## InfinityCollision (May 18, 2014)

Not sure if legit, but GC/MF/Music123 claim to have these in stock right now. Could be that the page just hasn't been updated since their last delivery estimate; everyone else is still estimating another month or two before delivery.


----------



## rectifryer (May 18, 2014)

I am not a big fan of the tuners. The scale I can get around, but I have bad luck with that style of tuner's stability.


----------



## DancingCloseToU (Aug 11, 2014)

I finally got one of these ordered and shipped... It should be here on Wednesday!


----------



## Wildebeest (Aug 13, 2014)

Ibanez stop doing this to my wallet


----------

